# Érkezés...



## Farkas János (2015 Január 14)

Megvallom kicsit furcsán érzem magam....
Pedig igyekszem haladni a korral, mégis elcsodálkozom ahogy az egyik napról a másikra belecsöppenek a nagy Hálónak eme közösségébe. Erős késztetést éreztem már napok óta-mióta regisztráltam-, hogy mégiscsak be kellene mutatkozni vagy magyarázatot adni arra, hogyan s miért regisztráltam az oldalon.
Gőzöm nincs arról, hogy Ti meggyőződésből, érdekből vagy kedvtelésből vagytok e részei az oldalnak. Az én esetem egyszerű:
volt győri bencés osztálytársak összeülünk minden hónap végén sörözni. Az első alkalommal csak ketten, aztán hárman, a legutóbb pedig már héten vettünk részt szomjoltó kúránkon. No persze jókat dumcsizunk is az iszogatás mellett. Legutóbb így került szóba az e-book olvasás. Ebben a témában még nem volt tapasztalatom, nem úgy, mint Misinek. Őt aztán kikérdeztük a "receptről", s megemlítette ezt az oldalt, mint az általa legkedveltebbet, ahonnan digitális könyvet lehet letölteni. Az elmúlt héten vásároltam egy tablet-t, s ezután digitális tartalom megszerzése végett magam is regisztráltam... s most itt vagyok, ideérkeztem


----------



## Melitta (2015 Január 14)

Erezd magad jol nalunk!
http://canadahun.com/temak/Új-vagyok-bemutatkozom.4499/page-354#post-2302279


----------

